# Bow mount trolling motor on Grizzly Issue



## Gpmd (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

New to the whole scene here. I just purchased a Grizzly 1648 MVX. It will have electric motor only as you can't even have a gas one mounted for the reservoirs around here. I really want a bow mount trolling motor but have a mounting question. On the grizzly, I would not be able to get to the underside of the bolts to lock up with a nut. Basically I'd be drilling down into an enclosed part of the boat that I do not have access to. What's the solution for this? I looked up the manual online and it just says "install with nuts and bolts included" so that didn't help too much. I'd like to know how others mount in this type of situation before I buy the motor. I also have a wiring question but will save that for another post  Thanks for any input!

Rich


----------



## Ebug (Feb 24, 2016)

On situations like that where a good deal of torque is involved I install rivet nuts. You can look them up on McMaster.com
The install tools can be pricey depending on what size you use. 
Rob



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## fl.graderman (Feb 24, 2016)

As it happens, I'm about to mount a TM on the bow of a grizzly. I just ordered it and it won't be here until friday, but I'll be watching this post to see what you come up with...

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## riverrat717 (Feb 24, 2016)

I had to cut a hole big enough to get my hand into to tighten up the hardware, then make a cover plate to rivet over the hole. Or if you plan on adding a hatch, may be a good time to do that also.


----------



## fl.graderman (Feb 24, 2016)

Can we add pics to clarify...
As far as I can tell different year Grizzlies have different bow styles. On mine the deck is about three inches below a "flat" that's about 8" wide all the way across the bow. Some years only have about a 2" wide "flat" and the deck looks lower.
Here's mine...







Versus this one...






Both Grizzlies.

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 24, 2016)

Google "trolling motor isolator bolts".


----------



## 204angler (Feb 24, 2016)

They sell metal mounting pads/brackets for those situations. There is a store, local to me that does nothing but tin boat stuff. They have a universal mount for $35. I'm sure with an online search you could find one. You can also have one fabbed up. 

https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&channel=iphone_bm&site=&source=hp&ei=bCfOVvauMoHm-wGzgpDQDw&q=trolling+motor+mount&oq=trolling+moyof+&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.1.3.0i13l5.2467.6789.0.9055.16.16.0.5.5.0.362.3140.0j11j3j2.16.0....0...1c.1.64.mobile-gws-hp..1.15.2154.3.cB9zupVkGEI#channel=iphone_bm&q=trolling+motor+mount+for+jon+boat&imgrc=MDW0POE9bhYKIM%3A


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 24, 2016)

fl.grader,

Is that deck on your grizz factory? Hard to imagine that many pop rivets in a factory deck.


----------



## fl.graderman (Feb 24, 2016)

It is. Bought it brand new from Bass Pro in Orlando back in December.
What appears to be rivets on the raised flat are actually phillips type screw heads. The ones around the edge on the lower deck are rivets.

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## Gpmd (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for replays. Yes fl grader man my boat is exactly like yours. There's that "plate" on the upper left hand wall of the rail with the for rivets in it. I'll attach pic when I get home but I wonder if I was able to pop that off, if there was enough room to get my hand to any nuts for bolts. I've never heard heard of the isolator bolts. Love the idea but reviews make me nervous. Might be worth a try though. I'm thinking those might work for a fish finder mount too? Thanks for info so far, looking at all options and will post what I attempt here


----------



## killintime (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a 1648 grizzly as well with the same style front deck. There is a plate that is riveted that you can remove and get access to where you would mount your trolling motor. Just drill the heads off with a 1/4 inch drill bit then punch out the rest of the rivet with a punch or similar tool. Once you remove the plate there may be some foam you will have to remove to get your hand up far enough. Also there is a piece of wood that is mounted under the metal. I'm guessing that tracker put it there to give the area strength for mounting trolling motors. Once you have everything installed just rivet the plate back on and your good to go. Here is a couple pics of mine mounted. Let me know if you have any other questions, I'll be happy to help. I had to figure all this out by myself.


----------



## fl.graderman (Feb 24, 2016)

If you look at my other thread...
https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?t=39910
I was told how a guy drilled the rivets out to mount his trolling motor plug.
When I got home, I crawled up under the front deck and right before I nearly got stuck, I reached up as far as I could and could just touch the back of that plate. I think I've determined that if you drill the rivets and pull the plate, you SHOULD BE able to reach in through the hole and tighten the nuts from underneath. Then drill the hole, mount the plug socket and seal and rivet the plate back on.
This is what I plan to try this weekend. If I can't get my hand in there, I'm going to buy some rivnuts as mentioned above. I've heard nothing but bad reviews about the isolator bolts.

OOPS...Killin time beat me to it. Disregard.


2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## Gpmd (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks killin time! That's what I was wondering. I can't let Fl grader have all the fun, ill try same this weekend. I never thought of reaching up through that storage area either, didn't think I could reach. I'm 5'10" so I'll give it a try. I'm hoping taking that plate off will do the trick. Killin time, do you keep
Your battery under front storage area since you now have access through top? I was considering running wires through conduit to battery in stern of boat. If I can get wire right down through that plate area, battery in front sounds good. Thoughts fla grader? Thanks guys, big help. Oh I saw the rivet nuts and tool on Amazon for decent price if you have to go that route


----------



## Gpmd (Feb 24, 2016)

Just looked closer at your pic, I see you went the conduit route yourself.


----------



## fl.graderman (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm putting the battery up front for two reasons...ease of wiring, but mainly weight distribution. I'm stern heavy and need weight up front.

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## killintime (Feb 24, 2016)

Actually I went ahead and mounted my trolling motor battery and on board charger under the deck and ran my wires straight under the deck. The conduit you see running to the back is my front nab light, depth finder power supply, and a 12 volt power port that is all wired in the conduit to run to the other battery in the stern of the boost that powers my accessories and starts my outboard. Also my Yamaha charges that battery when running so I didn't run the onboard charger to it since I never have to recharge it.


----------



## Gpmd (Feb 24, 2016)

Just found this guy on YouTube. Seems to have found a solution to the isolation bolts. Worth a watch, he mounts it on a grizzly. 

https://youtu.be/ahXJwvEKMcE


----------



## fl.graderman (Feb 27, 2016)

Gpmd,
I completed my trolling motor install today and honestly, you won't need those isolator bolts or any kind of anchors. Just do what Killintime said previously and pop that plate off. There's plenty of room to get in there and tighten nuts down.




Also I saw on your other thread where you were wanting to run cables from bow to stern in pvc conduit...
While that plate is off, about 8" or so straight below it, I found a chase that goes under the floor to the stern sheet. I found it accidentally and could only see it once I cut some foam away from it. 




Tracker said there was one there, but I couldn't figure out where until today.
Once you get that plate off, everything becomes pretty obvious. Good luck.

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## Gpmd (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh man that's fantastic info, thanks! I had to work longer than I thought this weekend so didn't get around to the motor. That's a huge relief though, I was nervous about the isolator bolts. Funny, I talked myself out of putting batteries in rear more for the ease factor but with your new info, I don't know now. I think I might extend the rear deck a bit and if I do then batteries will prob go up front to even the weight. Thanks again, excited and relieved now, I want to go out now and do it!


----------

